# Andromeda Deluxe is in orbit!



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 13, 2021)

Yet another one that I just had to build when I saw it. I built an AionFX Andromeda some months back as part of my study of famous guitar pedal circuits. The Nobels ODR-1 is one of those overdrives that you hear about a lot when you start looking into some of the most popular overdrives of all time. So, when I saw that AionFX released the Andromeda Deluxe I figured I'd give it a shot. Interesting to hear what a revised ODR-1 would sound like.

The build went really smooth but, after completing it and testing it, I noticed that the Mid control was really muddy when in the middle. Compared to my original Andromeda, it just didn't match up well in tone. Only way to get any spunk out of it was to pump the Mid all the way...which didn't seem right. So, I debugged it a bit, reflowed all solder joints, and tested again. Seems to have done the trick. 

The new controls definitely give this pedal a different feel. While you can get pretty much the same sounds as the original Andromeda, the ODC, Low Cut, and Mid controls add a whole different level of tone to it. Sounds good through a clean amp...but can get pretty muddy with certain amps that have dirt already added. Guess that's just the nature of the ODR circuit. It's a great overdrive for clean tones for sure!

Design wise, as you can see from my original Andromeda, I was going for a galaxy theme. I used a set of metallic Sharpies on the original but screwed things up when I sprayed some clear gloss on it. Seems I kind of overdid it with the clear gloss so it caused some air bubble and bleeding of the Sharpie underneath. Kind of an odd effect that kind of works. But, no biggie...I was able to redeem myself with the Deluxe.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 14, 2021)

Did you use the Tayda drill tool and UV printing service for the enclosure?   Looks great.  You seem to build pedals pretty quick judging by these build report posts!

I was looking at this one too but I have several other pedals I want to build. I heard they were planning a PH350 Phaser for next year
so I will probably wait so I can get at least 2 PCBs at the same time.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Definitely used Tayda for UV printing. I haven't dipped my toes in the drill tool though. I just punch and drill my own enclosures. I print everything with little circles for the drill holes, punch em', and drill them with a step drill bit. Doesn't take much time. I'm getting pretty good at it so no real need to spend the extra money on a drill service.

Yeah, I've been building quite a few pedals lately. Got about 8 more or so in my queue to build and then I'll take a break. Just keep finding cool stuff to build and try out...which is much cheaper than buying brand new pedals.


----------



## peccary (Nov 14, 2021)

Wow, man,. That looks amazing! Super clean. I think I have one of these boards kicking around. 

And I love the original sharpie one, too. It's got its own charm. I also gives the Deluxe a kind of lineage or pedigree.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 14, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Definitely used Tayda for UV printing. I haven't dipped my toes in the drill tool though. I just punch and drill my own enclosures. I print everything with little circles for the drill holes, punch em', and drill them with a step drill bit. Doesn't take much time. I'm getting pretty good at it so no real need to spend the extra money on a drill service.
> 
> Yeah, I've been building quite a few pedals lately. Got about 8 more or so in my queue to build and then I'll take a break. Just keep finding cool stuff to build and try out...which is much cheaper than buying brand new pedals.



Damn, I was hoping you had used the drill service because I don't want to try and convert the Aion drill pattern from imperial into metric for the coordinates.  I barely have any tools here in Australia but might move back to Canada next year.  I could borrow a hand drill but I am pretty certain I would scratch up the enclosure that way.  By the time I get to the ODR-C, I might have access to a drill press.

Have you done any of the phaser projects here?  I am about to put in an order before the coupon promotion ends in the next 12 hours or so.  I was leaning towards the Grand Orbiter so far.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Preverb said:


> Damn, I was hoping you had used the drill service because I don't want to try and convert the Aion drill pattern from imperial into metric for the coordinates.  I barely have any tools here in Australia but might move back to Canada next year.  I could borrow a hand drill but I am pretty certain I would scratch up the enclosure that way.  By the time I get to the ODR-C, I might have access to a drill press.
> 
> Have you done any of the phaser projects here?  I am about to put in an order before the coupon promotion ends in the next 12 hours or so.  I was leaning towards the Grand Orbiter so far.


I've done a couple of the more classic phasers that AionFX provides, specifically the Quadratron (Lovetone Doppelganger) and the Redshift Deluxe Phaser (Blackout Whetstone Phaser). They're pretty interesting pedals but stupidly complicated to build. In fact, both of them have issues and need some debugging. 

Might look into the Grand Orbiter. Would be nice to have a more modern analog phaser.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 14, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I've done a couple of the more classic phasers that AionFX provides, specifically the Quadratron (Lovetone Doppelganger) and the Redshift Deluxe Phaser (Blackout Whetstone Phaser). They're pretty interesting pedals but stupidly complicated to build. In fact, both of them have issues and need some debugging.


Yeah I looked at those and thought they looked a bit crazy and beyond what I feel capable of currently.    But I have 5 or 6 builds planned first.  Too bad it takes forever for stuff to get to Australia...


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Preverb said:


> Yeah I looked at those and thought they looked a bit crazy and beyond what I feel capable of currently.    But I have 5 or 6 builds planned first.  Too bad it takes forever for stuff to get to Australia...


Try getting NOS parts from Russia to the U.S. Ssssssssssssllllllloooooooowwwwwww! 🤪


----------



## Stickman393 (Nov 14, 2021)

Great looking pair of builds you got there.  Great sense of progression from the OG to the Deluxe...almost like it's intentional.  Dig it.


----------



## peccary (Nov 14, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Try getting NOS parts from Russia to the U.S. Ssssssssssssllllllloooooooowwwwwww! 🤪



Once it took nearly five months for some transistors to get to me. Another time it took less than two weeks. I can't make any sense of it.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> Great looking pair of builds you got there.  Great sense of progression from the OG to the Deluxe...almost like it's intentional.  Dig it.


Thanks man! The graphic on the Deluxe was a happy find. I think I got that one on Vecteezy. Amazing how similar it is to the silly one I drew on the original. 🤪


----------



## fig (Nov 14, 2021)

You silly man. Where's my purple crayon!?!

Eye-candy for sure Jeff 😍


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 14, 2021)

fig said:


> You silly man. Where's my purple crayon!?!
> 
> Eye-candy for sure Jeff 😍


I actually had to look that reference up. Naughty boy!  





__





						Urban Dictionary: Purple Crayon
					

Black dick




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## fig (Nov 14, 2021)

Actually, I was thinking of Harold and the Purple Crayon.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 14, 2021)

fig said:


> Actually, I was thinking of Harold and the Purple Crayon.


LOL! Oh, man, that is priceless! Even you didn't know about the Urban Dictionary definitions.


----------



## TravisM (Jan 5, 2022)

Preverb said:


> Did you use the Tayda drill tool and UV printing service for the enclosure?


If you still need the drill template, I just put it together.





						Tayda Electronics Drill
					

Tayda Electronics Drill Designer for custom enclosures.




					drill.taydakits.com


----------



## Preverb (Jan 5, 2022)

TravisM said:


> If you still need the drill template, I just put it together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great.  Thanks.  I think it will be a while before I do this one but it is definitely on the list.  I need to finish quite a few other pedals first.  I really hope Aion Fx creates the PH350 Phaser PCB.  He figured it was going to take a few months to finish though.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jan 5, 2022)

Had to look up the PH350 Phaser. That one looks like a nice rotary effect. Could be a cheaper alternative to the Strymon stuff...which is definitely cost prohibitive for me.


----------



## Preverb (Jan 6, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Had to look up the PH350 Phaser. That one looks like a nice rotary effect. Could be a cheaper alternative to the Strymon stuff...which is definitely cost prohibitive for me.


He said it was a tricky one because it has a few components that are impossible to source so it will require a workaround with modern equivalents.  I asked him about the Maxon PT909 and he said there may be a chance of that one to and it would be easier to design.  (Probably also a while away though).


----------

